# PC Aufrüsten Budget ca. 400-450€



## tpRiddick (28. September 2011)

*PC Aufrüsten Budget ca. 400-450€*

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich überlege meinen PC aufzurüsten, damit ich kommende Spiele ohne Probleme zocken kann. Folgendes System habe ich aktuell:
AMD X2 5200+
MSI K9N Neo v3 (oboardSound defekt, deswegen extra Soundkarte)
2GB Ram PC 800 von MDT (in Kombination mit Windows 7 64bit....)
Powercolor HD3850 PCS 512MB Ram
Sata Festplatte (250GB)
2 DVD Laufwerke (1xBrenner)
BeQuiet Straight Power 480 Watt
Thermaltake Soprano

Meine Überlegung: Für ca. 400-450 Euro CPU, Ram, MB und Graka ersetzen / Rest behalten: 
AMD X6 1090 T Black Edition boxed (ca. 145 Euro)
Asus M5A78L 760G (oder MSI970A-GD45) (ca. 70-85Euro)
8GB Corsair XMS3 Kit (ca. 44Euro)
HD 6850 oder 6870 mit 1024MB (ca. 155Euro)

Was wären eure Anmerkungen!  Danke schonmal dafür  

Gruß tpRiddick

PS: Ich möchte am liebsten kein ASRock und habe bis jetzt immer AMD + ATI gehabt!  Aber bin offen für neue Vorschläge


----------



## quaaaaaak (28. September 2011)

AMD Phenom II X4 955
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
2x4GB 1333MHz CL9
HIS Radeon HD 6950 IceQ X 2GB
wäre mein vorschlag ohne ASRock, welches netzteil hast du denn genau, denn evtl könnte es etwas knapp werden


----------



## tpRiddick (28. September 2011)

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort!

leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings

Das müsste das NT sein!


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2011)

Das Netzteil sollte reichen. Ich hab ein 6 Jahre altes 480W-Netzteil von Tagan (damals auch eine gute Firma wie BeQuiet) und ähnliche Teile (X4 965, 8GB, 2 Festplatten, AMD 6870)

Nen Sechskerner würd ich nicht nehmen, das bringt bei Spielen nix. EIn X4 955 oder 965 reicht. RAM kannst Du natürlich bei den Preisen auch direkt 8GB nehmen, muss aber kein teures sein - also einfach nur DDR3-1333, es reicht preiswertes für 35, max 40€

Als Board vielleicht eines mit nem 970er-Chipsatz nehmen, da der für AM34+ gedacht ist und Du dann später optimal nachrüsten kannst. Kostet auch nicht mehr als 80€


Insgesamt hast Du dann bei Board, RAM und CPU ca. 200-220€, da wäre fast schon eine AMD 6950 drin, aber da könnte das Netzteil dann doch knapp werden.


----------



## tpRiddick (29. September 2011)

Danke für die Tips


----------



## tpRiddick (29. September 2011)

Graka: Powercolor HD 6950 2048MB GDDR5 PCIe Dual Fan

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 4x3.20GHz boxed

Ram: Corsair 8GB KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 XMS3

Maiboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 970 Sockel AM3+ ATX DDR3

 So wäre die Zusammenstellung OK oder?


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2011)

Jo, sieht gut aus.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. Oktober 2011)

tpRiddick schrieb:


> Graka: Powercolor HD 6950 2048MB GDDR5 PCIe Dual Fan


 
Ich würde eine andere HD 6950 nehmen - den Dual-Fan Kühler der Powercolor kann man selbst im Leerlauf nicht unter ca. 2,5 Sone regeln.

Ich würde die *Sapphire HD 6950 Dual-Fan* empfehlen.
Der Kühler ist im Leerlauf auf nicht-hörbar runterregelbar.


----------



## tpRiddick (1. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Tip


----------



## tpRiddick (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss euch noch einmal nerven: Ich habe mich ein bisschen umgeschaut und bin auf diesen Artikel gestoßen: Test: AMD Radeon HD 6970 und HD 6950 - ComputerBase

Im hinteren Teil werden die 6950 / 6970 mit der 6870 verglichen. Im Schnitt ist die 6950 ca. 15% besser. 15% für ca. 70€ Aufpreis find ich viel!  Reicht auch eine 6870 für zukünftige Spiele? Ich werde auf einem 19Zoll TFT in 1280x1024 spielen!


----------



## Adamanthul (5. Oktober 2011)

Da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, ich spiele in derselben Auflösung mit einer 5770 die noch mal ein Stück schwächer ist und bis jetzt habe ich noch kein Spiel gesehen, dass ich nicht in hohen bis maximalen Details spielen konnte.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2011)

tpRiddick schrieb:


> Im Schnitt ist die 6950 ca. 15% besser. 15% für ca. 70€ Aufpreis find ich viel!


  Findest Du jetzt den Aufpreis ZU viel, oder findest Du, dass Du für "nur" 70€ mehr viel Mehrleistung bekommst? ^^  

Also, ich finde 70€ Aufpreis für nur 15% an sich etwas zuviel ^^   Das sind ja 50% Aufpreis auf die Grafikkarte, und dafür nur 15% mehr FPS? Auf der anderen Seite: beim Preis des Gesamtpaktes ist der Aufpreis wiederum eher o.k, da das Paket dann halt zB ein PC dann halt zB ca. 450 statt 380€ kostet, und dann sind die 70€ nur noch knapp 20% Aufpreis, was ja im Vergleich zur Mehrleistung noch o.k ist

Du musst es am Ende selber wissen: bei Grafikmodi, bei denen das Spiel mit ner 6870 nur 25FPS hat, has Du halt mit der 6950 dann 29FPS - das macht aus nem ruckelnden Spiel also auch kein ruckelfreies Spiel. Und bei Spielen, die sowieso zB 60FPS mit der 6870 haben, hast Du dann halt 70FPS mit der 6950.


----------



## tpRiddick (5. Oktober 2011)

Danke schonmal für beide Meinungen!

Hab mich wohl komisch ausgedrückt  : Ich finde 70Euro für nur 15% mehr Leistung zu viel!


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2011)

Du hättest halt mit der 6950 etwas länger Deine Ruhe, was eine erneute Aufrüstung angeht. Der Aufpreis ist halt "o.k", aber grenzwertig. Bei ca 50€ Unterschied würd ich in jedem Falle eher die 6950 nehmen.


----------



## tpRiddick (13. Oktober 2011)

AMD FX Series FX-4100 4x 3.60GHz So.AM3+ BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook Ist der besser als der 955?? bzw. 965???


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. Oktober 2011)

soviel ich weiß nicht, außerdem würde ich keinen bulldozer für nen gaming pc kaufen, und der kann noch voller kinderkrankheiten stecken, also lieber nen X4 nehmen


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2011)

Kann man noch nicht sagen, da grad erst jetzt in diesen Tagen die ersten Tests gemacht werden und die neuen CPUs evlt. auch erst noch mit nem Windowsupdate richtig laufen. Aktuell scheint selbst der teurere FX-8150 nur ein bisschen besser als ein X4 965 zu sein. Das heißt: eventuell lohnt sich der Kauf, evtl aber auch nicht...


----------



## tpRiddick (13. Oktober 2011)

Danke


----------



## tpRiddick (17. Oktober 2011)

So Bestellung ist raus:
AMD 965 Boxed
8GB Team Elitegroup
Gigabyte GA 970A UD3
Powercolor 6950 1GB Ram 

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe!


----------

